# Can't Figure It Out



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I saw this Facebook meme the other day and it somehow reminds of being on this forum at times, but I can't put my finger on it....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL, at least they included a picture!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that supposed to be a twinky?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Is that supposed to be a twinky?


It's a "Minion" cartoon character... Ask any 8 year old.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got you. I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep..... Mighty Mouse and Deputy Dawg have kinda slipped in popularity


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I saw this Facebook meme the other day and it somehow reminds of being on this forum at times, but I can't put my finger on it....


Makes sense.


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

Quick Draw McGraw might have something to say about this : )


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the one ******* who said, he added the ROPS to his tractor, but he doesn't feel any safer. What could the problem be ???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a tractor and a tree stand! Because we all like to deer hunt while cutting the lawn, right? Another "hold my beer and watch this" moment.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> I like the one ******* who said, he added the ROPS to his tractor, but he doesn't feel any safer. What could the problem be ???


Hahaha....that's a kiddo up there and I have proof. None of us old fat bastards could climb up there....AND....if we made it we would flip it backwards.

I like it!!! That kiddo is just cruising cuz they have zero grass to mow


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

if all else fails you can always resort to Plan B.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's quality right there. Best part is that you get the lawn mowed and fertilized in one operation. Genius!!!



GreenerDays said:


> View attachment 65313
> 
> if all else fails you can always resort to Plan B.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, and if the coyotes push the cart around trying to get the rabbit you don't even have to push it.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Why is everybody poking fun at some of our best inventions?


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

LOL, this thread should be a sticky! Kind of like a holy crap look at this red neck!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... The only thing missing so far is a picture of something with duct tape on it


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep.... The only thing missing so far is a picture of something with duct tape on it


There are like zillions examples from the *RED* *GREEN* Show alone ! 
https://www.google.com/search?q=red+green+show+duct+tape


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Why is everybody poking fun at some of our best inventions?


Cuz its funny, and becuz we can


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> There are like zillions examples from the *RED* *GREEN* Show alone !
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red+green+show+duct+tape


I was just waiting on this one......


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I was just waiting on this one......


For a Canadian show, it has massive viewership across the USA too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

For a Canadian Show??!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> For a Canadian Show??!!


Easy Bill..... That show actually enlightened me. That was the first time I realized that you guys had anything close to Larry the Cable Guy. They call it cultural enlightenment, but now that I live in Mississippi, I've got 1/2 dozen neighbors just like him and they make Red look like he has a PhD in Engineering.... Calm down and "Keep your stick on the ice"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Where did you get my photo, Bob!?!


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Easy Bill..... That show actually enlightened me. That was the first time I realized that you guys had anything close to Larry the Cable Guy. They call it cultural enlightenment, but now that I live in Mississippi, I've got 1/2 dozen neighbors just like him and they make Red look like he has a PhD in Engineering.... Calm down and "Keep your stick on the ice"


LOL... just when you thought you saw it all


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> For a Canadian Show??!!


*Red* *Green* Show is 100% Canadian. 









The BEST DUCT TAPE SHOW EVER !!!! 

My FAVORITE DUCT TAPE EVENT is the limo Dodge Caravan and the shorty Caravan like a Smart Car. Best episode in my book for the record !!! 

*Filming Locations*
Canadian Broadcasting Centre - 250 Front Street West, Toronto, Ontario, Canada 
(studio) (1999-2006)
Hamilton, Ontario, Canada 
Milton, Ontario, Canada 
Port Carling, Ontario, Canada 
(Ranger Gord's fire tower)
28 Rowanwood Street, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada 
(some monster truck segments)

It was special to have a TV station showing episodes in the USA. It mostly came on after Tool Time Tim of Home Improvement.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"You can tell the quality of the craftsmanship by the smoothness of the duct tape." My favorite Red Green quote of all time.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> *Red* *Green* Show is 100% Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it !!! I would really like to own both of those Dodge Caravans. LOL 
*"The Red Green Show": Handyman Corner: Transplant Car Surgery* 






Uncle RED should had patented the FIRST Smart Car with that shorty! Bet it would have been safer too vs. the real Smart Car that is a driving ping-pong-ball on the highways.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> Found it !!! I would really like to own both of those Dodge Caravans. LOL
> *"The Red Green Show": Handyman Corner: Transplant Car Surgery*
> 
> 
> ...


Uncle Red's Smart Car ... (wheelbase distance is nearly the same) 
Red's is CHEAPER to make at home.  (Maybe with a welder. haha) 









Real Smart Car


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Uncle Red's Smart Car ... (wheelbase distance is nearly the same)
> Red's is CHEAPER to make at home.  (Maybe with a welder. haha)
> View attachment 66381
> 
> ...


I dont think they sell them here in the USA anymore, do they? I know a guy who has one. Has a bunch of different kits to turn them into different looking cars. I was following him to work one day, on the interstate, an 18 wheeler would go by him, bout blow him right off into the ditch, lol.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Some guys on this forum get upset when their thread gets "hijacked"..... I actually enjoy it more when mine go completely off the road and down in the woods, especially if Red Green ends up climbing out the driver side window....


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I liked the push me/pull you K-car made out of two K-car front ends. Drive it from either end, never have to back up. 

The Zamboni made from a K-car was a classic also. Always enjoyed the annual waders blow up contest. If they don't find you handsome they better find you handy!


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

andyvh1959 said:


> I liked the push me/pull you K-car made out of two K-car front ends. Drive it from either end, never have to back up.
> 
> The Zamboni made from a K-car was a classic also. Always enjoyed the annual waders blow up contest. If they don't find you handsome they better find you handy!


How about a WhichWay VW
Able to see yourself coming and going at the same time! Genius Idea!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Got you. I guess I'm getting old.


"Getting" ??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey John, how you been buddy?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Ben DoinIt said:


>


Who took my deer hunting picture? Seriously, I fell asleep one day when the temp was in the 20's. Bundled up for the cold. Woke up when temp got to 50. When I woke up, a small doe was licking the end of my boots. I don't know who was more scared. She snorted and blew snot all over me. When my heart got back in rhythm, I had a good laugh and checked to see if anyone was watching. I was at the second row of trees with a 2 acre field in front. I was also carrying a lever gun, Marlin in 444 cal.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Who took my deer hunting picture? Seriously, I fell asleep one day when the temp was in the 20's. Bundled up for the cold. Woke up when temp got to 50. When I woke up, a small doe was licking the end of my boots. I don't know who was more scared. She snorted and blew snot all over me. When my heart got back in rhythm, I had a good laugh and checked to see if anyone was watching. I was at the second row of trees with a 2 acre field in front. I was also carrying a lever gun, Marlin in 444 cal.


LOL


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep..... Mighty Mouse and Deputy Dawg have kinda slipped in popularity


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> Uncle Red's Smart Car ... (wheelbase distance is nearly the same)
> Red's is CHEAPER to make at home.  (Maybe with a welder. haha)
> View attachment 66381
> 
> ...


RED's smart car with duct tape

View attachment 66381


Actual effort in making a Caravan like a smart car


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Who took my deer hunting picture? Seriously, I fell asleep one day when the temp was in the 20's. Bundled up for the cold. Woke up when temp got to 50. When I woke up, a small doe was licking the end of my boots. I don't know who was more scared. She snorted and blew snot all over me. When my heart got back in rhythm, I had a good laugh and checked to see if anyone was watching. I was at the second row of trees with a 2 acre field in front. I was also carrying a lever gun, Marlin in 444 cal.


My wildlife encounters while hunting are; had chick-a-dees land on me a few times, had a partridge fly though my post (wing brushed my ear), and had a bear walk by about 6' from me while snoozing.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Groo said:


> My wildlife encounters while hunting are; had chick-a-dees land on me a few times, had a partridge fly though my post (wing brushed my ear), and *had a bear walk by about 6' from me while snoozing*.


How did you see the bear if you was snoozin`? Do you sleep with one eye open?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ben DoinIt said:


> How did you see the bear if you was snoozin`? Do you sleep with one eye open?


Tracks in the snow. Weren't there on the way in, were there on the way out.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Groo said:


> Tracks in the snow. Weren't there on the way in, were there on the way out.


Good save.........LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ben DoinIt said:


> Good save.........LOL


I could never really be sure if it wasn't one of my buddies screwing with me by wearing some sort of "bear foot" house slippers they got for Christmas. Turns out that's what made the Sasquatch foot prints I found the last time we went on the annual Snipe hunt.... Yes, there was liquor involved. Local rumor has it we've got Skunk Monkeys around here, so nobody goes out in the woods without being a little buttered. Especially at night, when the Snipe are out.....


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

On your snipe hunts did you also chant the snipe hunters creed "Oh Wah Ta Na Siam" ?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ed Williams said:


> On your snipe hunts did you also chant the snipe hunters creed "Oh Wah Ta Na Siam" ?


Nope.... I'm just supposed to sit there quietly, holding the bag while my buddies drive the snipe to me. "Oh Wah Ta Na Siam"? That's silly, snipe don't have ears. They have super vision. That's why you never see them as roadkill on the highway


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Speed it up when you say it to get the true meaning of a snipe hunt.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, I'll give it a try..... But living with a "Mississippi Queen" for the last 12 years has apparently given me an almost debilitating slow Southern drawl to the point where my old Yankee friends/relatives can hardly understand me. I talked to my cousin last week on the phone. She was a nurse for 30 years and she actually asked if I had been checked for a TIA. I told her that's obviously what prolonged exposure to a 115 degree heat index, 140 proof clear liquor, and fried corn bread 3 nights a week at supper does to your brain.....


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> OK, I'll give it a try..... But living with a "Mississippi Queen" for the last 12 years has apparently given me an almost debilitating slow Southern drawl to the point where my old Yankee friends/relatives can hardly understand me. I talked to my cousin last week on the phone. She was a nurse for 30 years and she actually asked if I had been checked for a TIA. I told her that's obviously what prolonged exposure to a 115 degree heat index, 140 proof clear liquor, and fried corn bread 3 nights a week at supper does to your brain.....


OMG LOL, your a hoot Bob, damn that made me laugh, lol lol lol


----------

